# Park Board: K2 Parkstar or Gnu Park Pickle?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

To be honest, I just demoed a Park Pickle and never took it into the park 
I just bombed and carved with it and at that it rocked, not the best but I would sure classify it as an all-mountain board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, good to know. Anyone had any park experience with either of these...?


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

park pickle would be a good jump specific board and the parkstar would be a good all around park board
my friend has a park pickle and never hits rails with it. The magnetraction can be beneficial for rails because you can detune the edges of the board and still get edge hold but if you are interested in hitting jumps *and* rails, i would recommend the parkstar over the park pickle


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jtchompy said:


> park pickle would be a good jump specific board and the parkstar would be a good all around park board
> my friend has a park pickle and never hits rails with it. The magnetraction can be beneficial for rails because you can detune the edges of the board and still get edge hold but if you are interested in hitting jumps *and* rails, i would recommend the parkstar over the park pickle



I disagree.. The pickle is the better choice..

Check the following Forest Wins Rails to Riches on a GNU Park Pickle BTX » GNU Snowboards


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

jtchompy said:


> park pickle would be a good jump specific board and the parkstar would be a good all around park board
> my friend has a park pickle and never hits rails with it. The magnetraction can be beneficial for rails because you can detune the edges of the board and still get edge hold but if you are interested in hitting jumps *and* rails, i would recommend the parkstar over the park pickle


But... the Park Pickle is the one with magnetraction, so if that's good for rails... wouldn't that make the Pickle the better board for both jumps and rails?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

stimyg said:


> But... the Park Pickle is the one with magnetraction, so if that's good for rails... wouldn't that make the Pickle the better board for both jumps and rails?



.......EXACTLY


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i say go park pickle. the assymetrical sidecut and mtx will help greatly on teh ice coast.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

pickle is the best choice. banana tech and magnetraction make it float on snow in a way the k2 will not be able to compare to. 

i have a pickle and there isnt a single aspect where it doesnt perform amazingly. great board for park and anything else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

So no objections to magnetraction in the park, I take it? Some people in other forums have talked about MTX being grabby in the park. Although I definitely get the detuning argument...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Chainsaw said:


> .......EXACTLY


OH, I see what you're saying. I thought you meant your friend never hits rails BECAUSE of the magnetraction on the Pickle. You just meant he does jumps mostly...?


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

stimyg said:


> But... the Park Pickle is the one with magnetraction, so if that's good for rails... wouldn't that make the Pickle the better board for both jumps and rails?


 magnetraction doesn't make a board better for rails, it just allows you to keep have better edge hold outside of the park if you decided to file your edges down. the park pickle is kinda stiff for rails, but its do able.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

jtchompy said:


> magnetraction doesn't make a board better for rails, it just allows you to keep have better edge hold outside of the park if you decided to file your edges down. the park pickle is kinda stiff for rails, but its do able.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

The pickle will be find on the rails.. This board won the rails to riches competition this year so that should give you an idea about how it will do on rails. You wont have a single issue. It is a touch stiffer than the Skate Banana so the pop will be better and landings better and more stable at higher speeds. It will also be better when your taking it off the bigger stuff.. The mag-traction shouldnt give you any issues at all, only benefits. As far as the rest of the mountain it should be very playfull and fun. The asymmetrical side cut will make your heal side turns tighter and the reverse camber floaty and catch free. Trasnworld rated the pickle 5 stars and any
review you read about the board gives it its praises. 

What i dont understand is the votes for the Parkster with noone saying why they think the parkster is the better choice. Every post in here has been pro Pickle. ... Strange :cheeky4:


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

double post...


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I ride a 157 Parkstar and ride everywhere with it and have had it since the new year. I'm in the midwest so typically what I ride on is manmade snow/ice which it handles well actually. It bites hard into the ice and I can carve and link my turns easily. Of what I have ridden, which excludes the park pickle, it feels awesome. I spend a lot of time in the park and ride rails and hit jumps. As far as the soft comments, in general I don't feel it's soft however maybe it is softer than the Pickle (dunno never ridden one). I bought mine before all the sales came back when they were all $430 (well I got mine for $386 shipped on eBay new heh) and I still don't regret buying it knowing I could have gotten something else for much less. 

However I cannot tell you which board is better because I have not ridden the pickle.

I'm curious if anyone else in here that is saying one board is best over the other has actually ridden both extensively or are you just trying to justify your purchase of the pickle/parkstar and giving your opinion of what you have read?


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have ridden both the park star and the park pickle
the pickle is a bit stiffer, but for me, you gotta go mervin or go home
PICKLE POWER


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

skatebanana101 said:


> I have ridden both the park star and the park pickle
> the pickle is a bit stiffer, but for me, you gotta go mervin or go home
> PICKLE POWER


lol Do you consider the Park to be stiff in general though and then of course the pickle slightly stiffer. The reason I asked is because I compared my parkstar to my buddy's '10 legacy-r and my board is definitely stiffer. I believe the flex rating is like a 7 on the legacy although I dunno if that's just a NS rating scale or if it's like a standard scale used throughout the board industry. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Pickle it is. Just arrived. Thanks for all your input!!


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

good choice, you wont regret it at all. 



jputtho2 said:


> lol Do you consider the Park to be stiff in general though and then of course the pickle slightly stiffer. The reason I asked is because I compared my parkstar to my buddy's '10 legacy-r and my board is definitely stiffer. I believe the flex rating is like a 7 on the legacy although I dunno if that's just a NS rating scale or if it's like a standard scale used throughout the board industry. :dunno:


no the pickle is almost as flexy as a skate banana. a 152cm banana is a 5 flex and a 153cm pickle is 6.


----------

